# Commercial Bid Proposal Template



## TSG_TX (Apr 9, 2017)

I'm getting ready to send out a few proposals for some commercial projects, and wondering if anyone has a template I could use to send my proposal?....


Thanks in advance.

-Steven


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

You need to read the plans carefully, ALL THE PAGES, especially read the C pages. Read the spec book.

Then find out what you are expected to bid on.

Lots of variables. SWPPP?, etc....

I expected a guy to bid everything in his section.

Ask the GC....


----------



## TSG_TX (Apr 9, 2017)

griz said:


> You need to read the plans carefully, ALL THE PAGES, especially read the C pages. Read the spec book.
> 
> Then find out what you are expected to bid on.
> 
> ...


Yes, I know exactly what I am bidding, and have spoken with them. However, I am asking about a template. Whether a spreadsheet that has been formatted to look decent to send my proposal in. I would previously use quickbooks to send out all proposals, but am no longer using that.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

why aren't you continuing to use Quickbooks?

Guys are pretty tight about sharing templates that they have put so much time and money into, especially those who have hired a lawyer to help draft the documents. 

NAHB I believe has a link to a contract site. The Texas Builders Assn has a good connection to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

may not help you out since they are aimed at residential work
http://www.texasbuilders.org/membership/contracts-package.html


----------



## TSG_TX (Apr 9, 2017)

72chevy4x4 said:


> why aren't you continuing to use Quickbooks?


I can't fit enough of writing on the proposals. Not enough to state my inclusions/exclusions.



72chevy4x4 said:


> Guys are pretty tight about sharing templates that they have put so much time and money into, especially those who have hired a lawyer to help draft the documents.


I am really not interested in contract documents. Not at the moment at least. My contracts are already 10 pages, for residential work. I am more interested in just finding a good template, maybe similar to QB, but something that works for the GC. I may just go back to QB and attach an extra sheet or something.


----------



## claycarson (Apr 2, 2017)

I use mostly a template for proposals, describing topics you could logically expect most every potential client might wanna know. Things like "Who are you guys? What's your specialty? Who have you worked for before? Do you have any references? What training do you have?" I don't want to reinvent the wheel every time I send a proposal. 
Is that more along the lines of what you're looking for? 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

72chevy4x4 said:


> NAHB I believe has a link to a contract site. The Texas Builders Assn has a good connection to.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Oklahoma State Home Builders have contracts available for members only. But these contracts are not great for anything except home building.


----------

